# git request-pull



## al_si (5. Sep 2012)

Hey Ho,

ich versuche mich gerade in git einzuarbeiten, was bislang auch gut geklappt hat, aber jetzt stoße ich auf folgendes Problem: Ich habe Leserechte an einem repository und habe mir das repository lokal gecloned. Jetzt habe ich Änderungen an den files vorgenommen, diese geadded, committed und möchte jetzt dementsprechend pushen. Das klappt natürlich nicht,da ich nur leserechte habe - also muss ich doch eine pull request machen, oder? 
so weit so gut, wie lautet aber der korrekte befehl? ich habe es mit folgendem versucht: git request-pull origin/master \ 
Rückgabe: er listet zunächst alle changes,insertions und die commit description auf und anschliessend 3 warnings: "no branch of \ is at:" , "ebb59fb: (meine description zum commit)" , "Are you sure you pushed 'head' there?" 

Hier seid ihr gefragt :bahnhof: 

also der default branch ist bei uns master, wenn ich das "\" nach master weglasse erkennt er den Befehl nicht?? Bin eben noch dabei mich da reinzuarbeiten, daher habt etwas Nachsicht mit mir. Falls Ihr mehr Infos benötigt einfach fragen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Sep 2012)

Du musst dir URL des öffentlichen Repo angeben. z.b: 
	
	
	
	





```
git request-pull origin/master git://git.workbuffer.org/git/koha.git
```


----------



## al_si (5. Sep 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich probiers gleich mal aus!


----------



## al_si (5. Sep 2012)

ich mache immer noch etwas falsch, also die url ist doch die jenige die ich auch beim clone befehl benutzt habe?

mein clone befehl lautete: 
git clone https://al_si@bitbucket.org/mw_si/si.srv.git

muss jetzt mein pull request befehl so lauten?: 
git request-pull origin/master https://al_si@bitbucket.org/mw_si/si.srv.git

habe auch schon viel mit der adresse "gespielt", hat aber dennoch nicht geklappt.


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Sep 2012)

Eig schon, vl mal ohne Benutzername probieren


----------



## al_si (5. Sep 2012)

Habe ich auch schon versucht, ändert auch nicht das Ergebnis :-/  Er fragt dann im nächsten Schritt nach meinem username und password. hoffe jemand kann mir helfen...


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Sep 2012)

Ja funktioniert das, wenn du username und passwort mal eingibst? und kopier mal die genaue fehlermeldung hier rein.

Geht nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung!


----------

